# Minimum Door Width - Bedroom



## mstehlin (Mar 12, 2014)

2009 IRC

I see no minimum door sizes for bedrooms... or other rooms for that matter.

The only door with prescribed dimensions is the one required egress door to the outside (IRC 311.2)

Is there anything to stop someone from installing a 24" door to a bedroom?  What about a 5' tall door?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 12, 2014)

You are correct, the only regulated door is in R311.2, after that, all bets are off.


----------



## north star (Mar 12, 2014)

*= = + = =*





> "2009 IRC.....I see no minimum door sizes for bedrooms... or other rooms for that matter........The only door with prescribeddimensions is the one required egress door to the outside (IRC 311.2).
> 
> Is there anything to stop someone from installing a 24" door to a bedroom?  What about a 5' tall door?"


While there is no "requirement" for  minimum sized doors [ in the IRC ]; other than the "required" MOE,...selling something with 24" wide, or 5 ft. tall doors [ might ] work only for smaller sized persons, *"IF"*

the BO \ AHJ approves the install.......Typically,  ...the AHJ won't acccept "atypical" dimensioned

elements.

The typical SFD targets a broad buyers market !



*= = + = =*


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2014)

Like FB said...no requirement...I think they remedied the loophole that didn't require stairs (vertical egress) though....



			
				mstehlin said:
			
		

> 2009 IRCI see no minimum door sizes for bedrooms... or other rooms for that matter.
> 
> The only door with prescribed dimensions is the one required egress door to the outside (IRC 311.2)
> 
> Is there anything to stop someone from installing a 24" door to a bedroom?  What about a 5' tall door?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2014)

"I think they remedied the loophole that didn't require stairs (vertical egress) though...."

Yes, R311.4 requires it.


----------



## steveray (Mar 13, 2014)

We just went 2009IRC This month (from 2003)....But of course we still have to go back to 150 pages of amendments from 2005 and up and collate those into our 2009....We still don't require basement EERO until there is a bedroom... 



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> "I think they remedied the loophole that didn't require stairs (vertical egress) though...."Yes, R311.4 requires it.


----------

